# City with most famous landmarks(locations)?



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm not necessarily looking for history here, but *global recognition*. So these landmarks could range anywhere from the Tower of London to the Golden Gate Bridge. I'm also open to things that aren't even landmarks, per se. Neighborhoods, transit, etc. 

My candidates would be(in no order); 
New York
Washington DC
London
Paris
Rome

The recognition of these landmarks could be brought on by multiple facts; historical importance, present importance, news coverage, the media(television, movies), overall beauty...


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Some of Londons most famous landmarks.

*Big Ben/Houses of Parliament*










*The London Eye*










*Tower Bridge*










*Buckingham Palace*










*St. Pauls Cathedral*










*Nelsons Column/Trafalgur Square*










*Tower of London*










*Millenium Dome*










*Wembley Stadium*










*Wimbledon*










*Harrods*










*Swiss Re*










*Picadilly Circus*










*Downing Street*










*Hyde Park*










*Transport Symbols*

*The Underground*










*Black Cabs*










*Red Double Deckers*


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*New York's Top 10!*
(according to me  )

*Statue of Liberty*









*Empire State Building*









*Times Square*









*Brooklyn Bridge*









*Chrysler Building*
_I think this would be a familiar building to most people, but I'm not sure. _









*Former World Trade Center--Ground Zero*
_The most heartbreaking..It marks one of the most influential events in history._









*Wall Street*
_A pretty common term and well known financial district all around the world, right?_









*Central Park*
_I couldn't find a better picture that wasn't massive. You're probably familiar with it already, but there's tons of pictures on Google_









*United Nations*
_I consider it part of New York_








Better picture:
http://cstl.semo.edu/modelun/images/un_building.jpg

*Grand Central Station*
_I'm not sure whether the outside or inside is more famous--but this is the best picture I could find that was the size I wanted._


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

This was just a thread for us to re-post our landmark collections wasn't it Pottebaum.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Not another thread pottebaum, so you can say how fantastic New York is and how London is ONLY a little bit behind, and how you masturbate over NYC hno:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^JDRS
You know it. 
Nah, I just wanted to include more cities into the debate.

*Washington DC*

*The White House*









*Capital Building*









*The Pentagon*









*Lincoln Memorial*








The outside:
http://photos.nondot.org/2002-04-20-Washington-DC/2002-04-21/normal/059 - Lincoln Memorial Front.jpg
^Recognize it? From the back of the Penny, you know. 

*The Supreme Court* 
This might not be that well recognized world-wide, but it is in the States.









*Jefferson Memorial*
^Also probably more of an American thing.









*Washington Memorial*


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

london-b said:


> Not another thread pottebaum, so you can say how fantastic New York is and how London is ONLY a little bit behind, and how you masturbate over NYC hno:


What the heck? What is it with you and masturbating? 

I just wanted to include more cities.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

I knew all the Washington ones a long time ago except the Jefferson Memorial which I saw on simcity.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> What the heck? What is it with you and masturbating?
> 
> I just wanted to include more cities.


What do you mean, I don't always talk about masturbating?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Unless I'm mistaking you for somebody else, yeah, you do. :lol: It's always in a joking way, though, so don't feel bad.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> Unless I'm mistaking you for somebody else, yeah, you do. :lol: It's always in a joking way, though, so don't feel bad.


Come on, I know yo like me realy, soft spot isn't it:yes:


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Pottebaum is probably thinking of Medo. The UK's resident wanking specialist. :lol:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Hmm..Perhaps I am. I still think it was London-b, though. 

Anyyyywayyy....are there any other cities you think would compete for this title?


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

London-Big Ben, London Eye, St. Pauls, ToLondon, ..etc.
NYC.Statue of Liberty, ESB, Chrysler, Guggenheim, Central Park.etc.
D.C.-U.S. Capitol, Lincoln/Jefferson Memorial, White House, Washington Mon...
S.F.-Golden Gate, Chinatown, cable cars, TransAmerica pyramid, Coit tower...
L.A.-Hollywood sign, LAX, Capitol Records, Chinese theater/Walk of Fame,....
Paris-Eiffel, Louve and pyramid, Arc de Triumph...


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

[edit] Oops.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> ^Hmm..Perhaps I am. I still think it was London-b, though.
> 
> Anyyyywayyy....are there any other cities you think would compete for this title?



Admit it you like me


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

london-b said:


> Admit it you like me


I never said I didn't.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Sydney to a lesser extent than the others.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Paris, London, New York, Rome, Athens, San Francisco...


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

Pottebaum, I'm sure you know that the Pentagon is not located in DC.


----------

